# Cage size



## Jackkean (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi everyone
I have a cage which is about 3foot high X 2 foot wide X 1 foot .
I already have two budgies in it , but I was thinking of getting another one. Do you think the cage would be big enough to accommodate 3
Thank you


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

It is never recommended to keep an uneven number of budgies as one tends to be left out or picked on by the other two.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. You should always try to keep an even number of budgies as the extra one would most likely feel very left out and be picked on, which is not right. It sounds like your two budgies have a wonderful cage and are very happy in it 

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies as they'll help you to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions afterwards, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello there, welcome :wave:

Since the two you have in the cage are getting along harmoniously, I wouldn’t rock the boat (or cage ). As mentioned, an even number is best. Sometimes when budgies are youngsters it doesn’t seem to matter as much, but certainly upon sexual maturity, when territorial instincts kick in more, it usually does cause one to be the ‘third wheel’. Besides, your cage size is perfect for two. 

Also, keep in mind the dynamics of individual personality, when thinking about bringing in new animals. No matter what size cage you have, there is never a guarantee budgies will get along with each other, and we must always have plan B, such as keeping other budgie(s) in another cage permanently, even after quarantine. 

Another thing is, keeping a maximum number of budgies in any size cage, means a noticeable increase in poop, feathers, dust and debris to keep under control. The larger the cage with smaller number of budgies makes cleaning a bit more easily manageable. Budgies are messy little creatures, and even adding one makes a big difference. 

The best thing for you at this point is to take advantage of the educational resources here at Talk Budgies. Look over the Stickies posts at the top of forum sections, and our Articles section. This will give you some useful and important information on keeping your budgies healthy and happy. The reading will give you some vital information, should you decide to get another cage and birds in the future.


----------



## Jackkean (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi everyone
I would just like to say a big thank you for the help and advice that I've received from this site
Thank you so much


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You've been given excellent advice with regard to cage size and number of budgies.

We'd love to see pictures of your budgies and learn their names if you'd like to share!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

